# Guilt Over Fasting?



## Haleigh (Jan 24, 2013)

Am I the only one who feels incredibly guilty about fasting my fish? I know it's silly, because fasting once a week is healthy for him. I just feel so badly about not feeding him:-(


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Fasting isn't necessary.


----------



## GoodMorning (Jan 19, 2013)

no....i think of it as vocation for them, lol.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

I don't usually fast, especially not my female. When I fast her, she tears up her live plants. My male can go one feeding without getting upset, but if I go a whole day, he starts chomping on his tail.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Nope

My fasting day is also the day I clean the tanks so really my betta's are too busy getting all excited they get to play around cleaning stuff and watch me put new water in I don't even think they realize they didn't eat that day. And after the tanks are clean they go explore them and have fun the rest of the day.


----------

